# USA Medical Schools



## Abdul Basit

if anyone knows about any medical college in united states which has reasonable fee and funding and a quality education,plz help me


----------



## medicalschool

At University of Phoenix, you learn from a curriculum designed by experienced faculty in your field of study, whether you're earning your associate's, bachelor's, master's or doctoral degree.


----------



## shanelowney

Caribbean Medical University offer direct admissions in the medical degrees with clinical clerkship program. University like All Saints University College of Medicine offer 4 & 5 year MD degree program. For more details visit allsaints[dot]org


----------

